# pfsh



## jbagsic (Mar 12, 2008)

"pt w/ hx of presumed cad complains of chest pain for x days."  Is presumed CAD considered as PFSH?


----------



## rthames052006 (Mar 14, 2008)

I would use that as past history.


Roxanne Thames, CPC





jbagsic said:


> "pt w/ hx of presumed cad complains of chest pain for x days."  Is presumed CAD considered as PFSH?


----------



## jbagsic (Mar 14, 2008)

thank you


----------

